# Heidis GNTMs zu dick für die Berliner Fashion Week



## beachkini (3 Juli 2013)

​*Wie dünn muss man werden, um dick im Geschäft zu sein? Top-Designer lehnte GNTM-Models als zu 'wuchtig' ab.*

Berlin zieht die Modewelt an. Seit Dienstag schlackern wieder massig Models über rund 50 Laufstege. Bis Freitag zupfen und zicken Designer im Fashion-Zelt am Brandenburger Tor, bei der „Bread & Butter“-Messe in Tempelhof und der „Premium“-Schau in Kreuzberg drängeln die Trendsetter, auf den besten Plätzen in der ersten Reihe stehlen sich die Stars gegenseitig die Schau.

Aber ausgerechnet „Germany’s next Topmodels“ laufen bei der „Fashion Week“ abseits. Lovelyn (17), Maike (19) und Luise (18) blitzen als „zu wuchtig, zu klein, zu breit“ bei Kilian Kerner ab. Für die Macher der angesagten Marken – auch LaLa Berlin, Kaviar Gauche oder Michael Michalsky – sind die Gewinnerinnen der Klum-Show zu kurvig, erfuhr die B.Z..

Mit ihren Maßen 88-66-96 fiel die Erstplatzierte Lovelyn schon im Vorfeld durch. „Wir arbeiten mit Agenturen, die solche Models vertreten, erst gar nicht zusammen“, sagt die Casting-Direktorin bei Kilian Kerner, Sabine Ortlieb. „Trotzdem sind die Mädchen auf eigene Faust zu unserem Casting gekommen.“ Ohne Erfolg: „Alle sind hübsch, keine Frage, aber eben keine High-Fashion-Models. Da ist ein anderes Format gefragt.“

Agenturchefin Louisa von Minckwitz hat 13 Models in Berlin laufen und stellt fest: „Standard für High Fashion sind, wie bei Julia Stegner, 48 Kilo auf 1,80 Meter. Aber auch die Proportionen müssen stimmen.“ Das trifft in ihren Augen auf Luise, mit 59 Kilo bei 1,82 Meter, nicht zu. „Schade, denn gerade in Luise sehe ich Talent. Leider sind ihre Hüften zu breit“, so Minckwitz. Mode-Genie Kilian Kerner und sein Stylist Ingo Nahrwold müssen beim Casting knallhart sein: „Lovelyn ist nicht dünn genug, zu wuchtig. Meike ist zu klein und Luise ist zu breit.“ Das richtige Format für die Couture von Kerner hat Charlotte Nolting – sie misst 1,81 Meter, wiegt 55 Kilo. „Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass das eben die Anforderungen an den Beruf sind“, sagt Nahrwold.

Heidi-Models werden nur gebucht, wenn es darum geht, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, lästert die Branche.

Das Label Kauffeld&Jahn Couture, dessen Mode das „GNTM“-Trio am Abend präsentierte, belegt mit Micaela Schäfer, Djamila Rowe und Kader Loth auf der Gästeliste, diese These. Bei Burlesque-Ikone Lena Hoschek durfte Lovelyn im schwingenden Kleidchen gegen das Dünn-Diktat anstöckeln. Für Hoche zählen weder Pfunde noch Prominenz: „Ich kenne diese Casting-Models nicht.“

Wer für die It-Labels laufen will, muss in Mitte – ganz im Gegensatz zu Madrid oder Mailand – Minimal-Maße mitbringen. Für Traumroben-Schöpfer und „Shopping Queen“-Moderator Guido Maria Kretschmer erfüllt seine Anforderungen nur Heidis First Topmodel Lena Gercke: „Alle anderen sind uninteressant.“ (bz-berlin.de)


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2013)

wuchtig???


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juli 2013)

Die "Fähigkeiten" der genannten Mädels mal außen vor gelassen, die Designer haben echt eine an der Klatsche!


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juli 2013)

Eine abartige Modelwelt!


----------



## dlsetz (3 Juli 2013)

Man kann über die Modewelt sagen was man will... ( Ich will da garnicht erst einsteigen...)

Aber die Sendung geht dann schon am Thema vorbei... wenn die nicht da mit machen können wofür Sie gecastet wurden. Steigert weiter die Sinnhaftigkeit der Sendung...


----------



## krawutz (4 Juli 2013)

dlsetz schrieb:


> Aber die Sendung geht dann schon am Thema vorbei... wenn die nicht da mit machen können wofür Sie gecastet wurden. Steigert weiter die Sinnhaftigkeit der Sendung...



Für die nächste Staffel hat Frau Klum angeblich ein Honorar von 8 Mio. Euro gefordert. Darin liegt die Sinnhaftigkeit der Sendung.

Abgesehen davon : Im Kopf sind diese "Modemacher" mindestens genauso untergewichtig, wie ihre Models am Körper.


----------



## slipknot7 (4 Juli 2013)

abartig witrklich ich versteh das icht


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Juli 2013)

Top-Models findet Heidi eben nicht

auch wenn sie schön und talentiert sind, es liegt also nicht an den Models


----------

